# POET and SQ in 2007



## gazingatmars (21 Dec 2006)

I recently finished BMQ in Borden and was wondering if anyone KNOWS when POET course starts up in Kingston.  I'm getting some conflicting information.  Some say every few weeks, others say twice a year, and everything in between. Anyone know any firm start dates for POET in the upcoming months? Ditto for SQ... and where's the best place to take SQ?

Thanks!


----------



## MikeL (21 Dec 2006)

You don't get too choose where you do SQ, so it doesnt matter. You will be taught the same thing regardless if you do it in Meaford, Gagetown, Wainright, etc.

Most people on PRETC get sent to Meaford for SQ, an a small percentage have gone to Gagetown.  SQ courses are run all the time, so you wont be waiting to long to get on SQ.


----------



## LCIS-Tech (23 Dec 2006)

Every Two weeks. Almost (with the exception of the rare zero-load) like clock-work. Make sure you brush up on your math.


----------



## gazingatmars (23 Dec 2006)

Thanks, I appreciate the info guys!


----------



## Deleted member 17368 (5 Jan 2007)

Hey everyone,

I'm finishing my BMQ Feb 9th in Alberta. I'm ATIS Tech and i was wondering if anyone knows when the next poet course will start?

Thank You Kindly

KS
BMQ WK9


----------



## aesop081 (5 Jan 2007)

You have 15 posts here, you know enough to do a search first. Topics merged.

Regards


----------



## Wright (13 Jul 2007)

from what i understand SQ is no longer a pre-req for LCIS i know several people who just got sent to units as 227 with no SQ...

kristen is this you ??????
if it is then you  know what is going on!!!


----------



## BigDaddyFatback (29 Aug 2007)

That is true, you can do your SQ after you are posted to a Unit. All the new guys we get here at JSR have no SQ.


----------



## Wright (25 Oct 2007)

i have heard even more that people are gettin sent on more moc upgrade courses as 227 still with no SQ, and still it seems that others are gettin sent to SQ while awaiting 3's , CFSCE is a little confusing at times, i was off from april to october befoer starting my 3's after POET, doing OJT at LFDTS, people that graduated after me went and did there SQ,


----------

